# GT 1554 steering



## Rurban (May 13, 2021)

Toe out is bad on this tractor to the point of being a PIA to back up. YouTube offers various “fixes”, none of which seem to apply here. Any thoughts? Drag link bad, ball joints? The drag link/ball joints on this machine appear to be non-adjustable.
TIA


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Try this U-tube video:


----------



## Rurban (May 13, 2021)

Thanks- this was actually the first vid I watched. I was hopeful this would be the easy fix but my front end does not have the adjustable nuts incorporated into it like this unit does.


----------

